# Aussies On This Site....



## LonelyAussieGuy (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey are there any Aussies on here?
I'm having a lot of trouble finding Australian SA Sites/forums.

I'm looking to find some SA Sufferers who are also Lonely that would like to stay in touch.
I'm 23 and live in north QLD. My area here is very isolating so apart from family I don't talk to anyone.

I'm feeling like my youth is being wasted so I really want to get my life on track otherwise life isn't worth living any more.

I really wish I had a girlfriend at the moment, I think that would give me much more drive and something to live for.
I work very hard and I'm always forced to ask my self why?

If some lonely, weird, unique person wants someone to talk to drop me a line, Id really appreciate the contact.

Some how the left out lonely people seem easier to talk to, And their the shy ones that I'm having a hard time finding.
The in and popular people just make me sick, and their everywhere.

http://www.socialanxietyfriends.com/crankit85

[email protected]


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Australia is the 3rd most popular country of where SASers are from.


----------



## Peace99 (May 27, 2008)

Noca said:


> Australia is the 3rd most popular country of where SASers are from.


What's the first and second?


----------



## FreakJr (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm from Australia... just joined this site. I'll talk to you if you like.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Peace99 said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > Australia is the 3rd most popular country of where SASers are from.
> ...


US and Canada


----------



## shy-one (May 10, 2008)

I'm also from QLD.


----------



## TheWinnerTakesItAll (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm from Sydney


----------



## maryzb (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey, I'll talk to you. I'm 23 too (well almost) and live in regional NSW. 
I don't really have anyone to talk to out here, kind of dumpy town I live in. Anyway, I just signed up, so message me if you want to chat.


----------



## zendog78 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey, I'm in melbourne, 31yo, always up for a chat


----------



## humblepie (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey I'm from Melbourne, 29 yo, always up for a chat too.


----------



## kakashisensei (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm also from Syd, and also always up for a chat!! =)


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Blast from the past 
I too am from Australia  where else but Quensland...


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm from Adelaide. I hear you man.


----------



## shazzaTPM (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm from Melbourne.


----------



## happy (Feb 9, 2010)

23 in regional NSW too!


----------



## Canberra D (Feb 9, 2010)

Hey, just joined here.

Looking for SA friends, most especially from Canberra, so I can hopefully have someone to hang out with, so that possibly we could help eachother out.

Anyways, I'd like to chat with you....


----------



## solitary existence (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm new here, from Adelaide.


----------



## PiecesFalling (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey, from Victoria. Good to see all you Aussies!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Yep. Yeeeeerp! Yessarooney!!


----------



## tcv (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## AKSA (Oct 14, 2009)

Yep, from the Central Coast of NSW.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm in Brisbane.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Noca said:


> US and Canada


That's shocking considering our population in comparison. We must have one of the worst SA per capita rate :/


----------



## xx Simon xx (Apr 22, 2010)

Anyone from Perth?


----------



## carefree (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm from syd!


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm a 22 year old guy from Melbourne and would be happy to chat with you


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey im from Newcastle NSW. Hello fellow Aussies !


----------



## superkitty (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm in Adelaide.


----------



## xJoshx (Apr 29, 2010)

just above newy here as well ^^


----------



## hayhay (May 12, 2010)

Central Coast, NSW


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I am in NSW - where kangaroos abound and grannies craft shops are popular and diverse restaurants aren't - sigh.


----------

